# Canning explosion! Help me figure this out.



## MullersLaneFarm

A disclaimer: I am not new to canning. Been water bath canning over 30 years and pressure canning almost 10 years. I put up well over 500 jars each year.

Yesterday I made up some pasta sauce and instead of water bath canning it this year, I decided to pressure can it.

Everything is going fine. I took the jars out of the canner and placed them on the counter. Since I was using Tattler lids, I need to tighten the band. First one was okay. The lid of the 2nd one exploded. Nope, not the jar itself, the band, lid & gasket blew off (spewing hot pasta sauce mostly on my left hand and arm).

After I rinsed my arm in cold water and soaked in cold aloe vera juice most of the night, I found the band, lid & gasket (on the floor in front of the cabinet where it blew out). I can see no damage to any of the parts. No nicks on the top of the jar.

I'm not sure what happened with this bad boy. Perhaps something got lodged between the gasket during processing so that when I tightened the band, the pressue was released (in a BIG HURRY)!?

I'm very aware when I'm seating the lids to make sure the rims are clean, that the gasket & lid are seated correctly and that the band is on _just _finger tight.

Any ideas??

My arm this morning. Amazingly, it doesn't hurt at all




























To add insult to injury, only the jar that I tightened after canning sealed. This morning I water bathed the remaining 5 quarts of pasta sauce as well as 8 pints of stewed tomatoes & 2 pints of tomato sauce. Just took them out of the canner and tightened them all down.

Off to prep & process more plums!


----------



## thequeensblessing

Ouch! Please, be very, very careful of infection. That really doesn't look good at all.

As for the canning...I've said it before, and I'll say it again...I don't like tattler lids!


----------



## Danaus29

Eewwww!

Keep a close watch on it for infection. I hope you heal up okay. So glad it wasn't worse!


----------



## where I want to

Oh ow- brave homesteader to keep on a-canning. I've never used those lids so I don't know. 
Only the obvious- the pressure inside was too great for the lid to hold. I wonder if there might have been an air pocket inside the sauce that was distrubed when you tightened the lid. Once released from the sauce, rose to the top and expanded more due to touching hot glass?


----------



## Guest

Some one on the survival forum had the same thing happen last month with those tattler lids. i won't use them.
That looks like it hurts. Feel better.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

Did you back off the ring the 1/4-1/2" after tightening them before you put it in the caner? Tattlers need to be looser then the metal flats while processing and then tightened when they come out. Finger tight is too tight before processing (assuming your definition of "finger tight" and mine are about the same).

Like others said, please watch those burn closely....they look nasty enough that they could turn bad quickly. There is no way I'd have the guts to can again the next day, I'd need a few to get over it...your are Superwoman!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Yup, Jen, just finger tight and back off 1/4", then tighten after removing from canner.

Where I Want To... I hadn't thought of that. When canning liquids, I don't 'remove air bubbles'

There was a lot more headspace in the jars when removing from pressure canner than there was when I put them in (normal).

I love my Tattler lids. I've had less failed sealings using Tattlers than when using metal lids.

There is no question about keeping on canning today. Produce is piling up! The neighbors have started bringing me their extra maters & peppers. Prepping for plum jam this afternoon and pickled peppers (and hopefully mushrooms) tomorrow.

This is no infection & I've covered the area with Tegaderm. There is no pain today.


----------



## Ohio dreamer

What a blessing that there is no pain! 

I bet WIWT has you solution then, I just wasn't sure with your description of what you did if you backed them off. I too LOVE my Tattlers.....but I was afraid to use them with beets, I was thinking they might stain. Have you tried them on beets, yet?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

No one here likes beets except for the animals!

Tomatoes stain the lids, so I expect beets would also.


----------



## where I want to

A thought might be to use a dish towel when tightening- it might catch the hot liquid before it hits you.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I have a hot pad in each hand when tightening.

This afternoon when I tightened up the jars, I did just that ... threw a dish towel over the jar before tightening!

Lesson learned!


----------



## hippygirl

Oh wow!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I think I've found the answer on the Tattler website:



> _The jars are pretty hot and contents are still boiling when your processing time is over. If you remove the jars immediately the product in the jar will be boiling rapidly still and may end up boiling over and pushing out some of the liquid._
> 
> Try this: When your processing time is up turn off the heat. If you are pressure canning wait for the pressure to come down to zero, remove your weights and loosen the lid so steam can escape, but don&#8217;t remove the lid entirely. If you are waterbath canning take the lid off your canner. Then leave your jars for about 5 minutes.
> 
> This allows the jars to rest and will lessen the siphoning off of the liquid in your jars. Then take the jars out and tighten the lids right away.


----------



## julieq

Ouch! ((hugs)) I am not new to canning either, but am new to the Tattler lids. I have used them successfully in my water bath canning, but after reading about that happening to someone else after pressure canning, I bought more metal lids and will keep those in stock for pressure canning.


----------



## lathermaker

Oh wow Cyndi, that looks like it really HURTS! I was going to try some of those Tattler lids, but now I'm too skeeered to! Sounds like they take more fiddling with to make them seal correctly.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

The Tattler lids are well worth it, Karla. In the past 3 years I've probably pressured canned about 600-800 jars without a problem (that's not counting water bathed jars!)

Just to be on the safer side now, I'll let them sit in the canner for an extra 5-10 minutes before removing and tightening the lids. AND throwing a towel over the jar before tightening them!!

You get used to the amount of tightening they need. Tighten the band using very little pressure until it _just _stops, then back it off 1/4" - 1/2". If your lids bow up during the processing, you're tightening them too much.

It doesn't take long to get the hang of how much is enough. I've had a better seal rate using (reusing) Tattlers than using metal lids.


----------



## TJN66

Ouch! Please be careful of infections. It can set it rapidly.


----------



## unregistered65598

Ouch, I hope you heal fast. Think I to am a skeeered to try those lids.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Healing well!


----------



## Guest

One time of that happening is too many times.

Glad to see your getting better.


----------



## Randy Rooster

Youre darn lucky you didnt have any of the hot contents go in your eyes.

Hope youre feeling better


----------



## Sherry in Iowa

I am so sorry that you got burned! That looks painful..

The explanation of the boiling contents coming out of a canner vs. a water bath seem like a good one. Setting them for a while will probably eliminate the problem..but I would really be careful anyway.

Tattler Lids are something I have wanted to try..but I haven't. I'm glad to read any and all threads on them. 

Heal quickly~


----------



## stef

That looks horrible. I'm so glad it did not hit your face or eyes!!! This convinces me no tattler lids...ever. I'd rather lose the metal ones any day than experience that.

It looks like you know what you're doing and I hope you heal completely. You probably know this, but try to keep the blisters from bursting.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

I am very Blessed that the lid spewed sideways instead of up, saving my face & my eyesight.

PLEASE don't blame this on the Tattler lids ... it was total operator error.

I've reviewed the National Center for Home Food Preservation's website on pressure canning. There is something there that I did not follow: 


> 9. After the canner is completely depressurized, remove the weight from the vent pipe or open the petcock. *Wait 10 minutes*; then unfasten the lid and remove it carefully


And there is a notation on the Tattler web site that I did not follow:



> &#8220;USING A TOWEL OR SOMETHING SIMILAR WHILE TIGHTENING METAL BAND, AFTER PROCESSING, WILL HELP PREVENT ACCIDENTAL CONTACT WITH HOT CONTENTS SHOULD SOMETHING UNFORSEEN HAPPEN. EXCESSIVELY TIGHT SCREW BANDS COULD TRAP PRESSURIZED LIQUID IN JARS, WHICH MAY RELEASE WHEN TIGHTENING.&#8221;


I will continue to use my Tattler lids, using both of these new notifications as part of my 'normal' processing.

I've had a much better seal rate with Tattler than I have had with metal lids, even when reusing the lid & gasket 3-5 times. I'm a Tattler die-hard. I only use metal lids on items that I think I will be giving away as gifts. It is hard enough to get the jar back, much less a lid and gasket!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger

I am so sorry to hear you were injured. Glad it is healing well. 

Let this be a lesson to all of us.....the beautiful jars of food we make...can hurt you.....even if you are a very skilled and confident perserver.

Who knows what really causd it. I know you handle and preserve 100's of pounds of foods each and every season.

Take good care.


----------



## unregistered65598

Glad you are healing well. I canned 13 quarts of tomatos yesterday with metal lids and to be honest I was afraid of those after seeing your arm. I know you used tattlers, but I just could get the picture out of my mind.


----------



## julieq

I just went to put peach jam on the shelf in the storage room this morning and while I was moving my berry jam I noticed that three with Tattler lids had unsealed. So they got dumped out. I've got berry jam and strawberry jam with my Tattler 'test' run on the shelves and I'm going to be checking them frequently now. They were all sealed when they were stored out there. Our storage room is cement floor, super insulated so there is absolutely no reason for any temperature change problems. Of course we've got hundreds of jars sealed with metal lids and they're fine.

Fortunately I'd done the peach jam with metal lids after seeing this photo. Any more jam this year is getting canned with metal lids. The price of fruit, pectin and sugar, plus my time, just isn't worth risking it.  Bummed!


----------



## blynn

veggiecanner said:


> Some one on the survival forum had the same thing happen last month with those tattler lids. i won't use them.
> That looks like it hurts. Feel better.


Were they also pressure canning? I have some tattler lids, but I have kinda been afraid to use them. Think I will just use them for BWB when I get around to it.

Also, Vitamin E applied to scars helps them heal smoothly. Hope you heal quickly!


----------



## praieri winds

hope you are better


----------



## mekasmom

I am so very sorry. God bless and heal you.

I would throw those stupid lids away. Or, better yet, send a picture and description to the maker and demand they refund your money and pay for your medical bills, bandages, etc. I just don't like the things at all, and nobody should end up injured like that.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

The arm is healing fine, thanks all!

Oh my goodness! Demand they refund my money & pay for medical??? I don't think so! This was operator error, i.e. _my fault_. If anything failed, it was the _metal band_.

I've used Tattler lids for 3 years. a total of 240 lids in all. Many have been used multiple times! I love them and will continue my use of them.


----------



## nduetime

Ouch Cyndi! I am so thankful you are healing well and have little pain. Very fortunate for you. Also glad to know you have resolved the problem and will continue to use it safely. good for you.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Thanks Trish. How are YOU healing??


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

Pink new skin!


----------



## terri9630

Glad your healing well. I've been burned by liquid boiling out from the metal lids.


----------



## 7thswan

I'm so sorry. Do you think that wearing rubber dish washing gloves would help when tightening ,along with the setteling time. I would think the gloves would help to get a good grip too.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm

What a great idea!

I'm such a clutz any time I put gloves on though ... I'm such a tactile person that putting gloves on is like blind-folding me!


----------



## homemaid

MullersLaneFarm said:


> A disclaimer: I am not new to canning. Been water bath canning over 30 years and pressure canning almost 10 years. I put up well over 500 jars each year.
> 
> Yesterday I made up some pasta sauce and instead of water bath canning it this year, I decided to pressure can it.
> 
> Everything is going fine. I took the jars out of the canner and placed them on the counter. Since I was using Tattler lids, I need to tighten the band. First one was okay. The lid of the 2nd one exploded. Nope, not the jar itself, the band, lid & gasket blew off (spewing hot pasta sauce mostly on my left hand and arm).
> 
> After I rinsed my arm in cold water and soaked in cold aloe vera juice most of the night, I found the band, lid & gasket (on the floor in front of the cabinet where it blew out). I can see no damage to any of the parts. No nicks on the top of the jar.
> 
> I'm not sure what happened with this bad boy. Perhaps something got lodged between the gasket during processing so that when I tightened the band, the pressue was released (in a BIG HURRY)!?
> 
> I'm very aware when I'm seating the lids to make sure the rims are clean, that the gasket & lid are seated correctly and that the band is on _just _finger tight.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> My arm this morning. Amazingly, it doesn't hurt at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To add insult to injury, only the jar that I tightened after canning sealed. This morning I water bathed the remaining 5 quarts of pasta sauce as well as 8 pints of stewed tomatoes & 2 pints of tomato sauce. Just took them out of the canner and tightened them all down.
> 
> Off to prep & process more plums!


Oh my gosh.... That sure looks painful... I talked with the man who invented these lids at the quilt Auction. He said let the jars settle a minute ir so after removing them from pressure cooker before tightening the ring down. I don't know if this would make a difference or not. Canning is a dangerous hobby that is what I tell my hubby.....


----------



## jadedhkr

I have had explosions happen with regular canning lids, so I don't think it's a tattler problem. I was fortunate enough not to get burned, but it sure gave me a scare. I think it had to do with me opening the canner too soon. I waited until my dial read 0, but I noticed pressure escaping when I removed the weight. I opened it a few minutes later and took one jar out and turned around when the explosion happened. Now I wait a good 15 minutes after it registers 0

Glad to see you healed up nicely


----------



## Kanner

MullersLaneFarm said:


> A disclaimer: I am not new to canning. Been water bath canning over 30 years and pressure canning almost 10 years. I put up well over 500 jars each year.
> 
> Yesterday I made up some pasta sauce and instead of water bath canning it this year, I decided to pressure can it.
> 
> Everything is going fine. I took the jars out of the canner and placed them on the counter. Since I was using Tattler lids, I need to tighten the band. First one was okay. The lid of the 2nd one exploded. Nope, not the jar itself, the band, lid & gasket blew off (spewing hot pasta sauce mostly on my left hand and arm).
> 
> After I rinsed my arm in cold water and soaked in cold aloe vera juice most of the night, I found the band, lid & gasket (on the floor in front of the cabinet where it blew out). I can see no damage to any of the parts. No nicks on the top of the jar.
> 
> I'm not sure what happened with this bad boy. Perhaps something got lodged between the gasket during processing so that when I tightened the band, the pressue was released (in a BIG HURRY)!?
> 
> I'm very aware when I'm seating the lids to make sure the rims are clean, that the gasket & lid are seated correctly and that the band is on _just _finger tight.
> 
> Any ideas??
> 
> My arm this morning. Amazingly, it doesn't hurt at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To add insult to injury, only the jar that I tightened after canning sealed. This morning I water bathed the remaining 5 quarts of pasta sauce as well as 8 pints of stewed tomatoes & 2 pints of tomato sauce. Just took them out of the canner and tightened them all down.
> 
> Off to prep & process more plums!


I know this is REALLY late but I was thinking about the lid rings. Were they old? Maybe the threads on the ring were worn and didn't hold tight? Also, I've never seen or used Tattler lids, but it looks like they are plastic. Have you used tattler in high pressure before? It would seem to me that plastic and high heat wouldn't mix as the plastic would "soften". Maybe that particular one was defective in that was weak enough not to hold up. Best to you.


----------



## Pony

I wish @MullersLaneFarm and @nduetime were back here....


----------

